# مهندس ميكانيكا باور



## selehdar (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكا باور وجاتلي شغلانة علي مركب سياحية في الاقصر بس كان مطلوب مني اجيب رخصة من الهئية العامة لنقل النهري ولما روحت سألوني شوية اسئلة زي
1-محرك السفينة اية نوعة
2-فكرة عمل المحرك
3-ازاي السفينة بتتحرك
4-اية هية الريشة واية هية الدفة
5-انواع تبريد المحرك وازاي
وطبعا انا معرفش اي حاجة عن السفينة فاماجاوبتش فا معرفتش اطلع الرخصة فياريت يا جدعان تساعدوا اخوكم في الاسلام وتجاوبولي علي الاسئللة دي او تدوني اي حاجة اعرف منها الحاجات دي كتاب بوربوينت بي دي اف

وشكرا ومعلش ازعجتكم وياريت تردوا عليا


----------



## selehdar (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا جدعان فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الردود*

يا جدعان انا فعلا في مشكلة انا متهيألي مش بسأل اسئلة صعبة ياريت يا جدعان نردوا عليا


----------



## HAADY (21 سبتمبر 2008)

تكرم عينك باشمهندس selehdar وهذه الاجابات على اسئلتك حسب ما اعرف :



1-محرك السفينة اية نوعة

ج1 - محركات السفن نوعين فقط محركات رباعية الاشواط او محركات ثنائية الاشواط

2-فكرة عمل المحرك
ج2 - فكرة عمل المحرك الرباعي والثنائي :
وتكون اشواط الرباعي كما يلي 1= شوط السحب - 2 = شوط الضغط - 3 = شوط القدرة او العمل - 4 = شوط العادم او طرد الغازات وتتم دورة الرباعي الحرارية بدورتين لعمود المرفق الكرنك 
اما ثنائي الاشواط فيتم شوط الشحن الجبري بالضاغط التوربيني وشوط الضغط في شوط واحد اما شوط القدرة يتم بعده مباشرة مرحلة طرد غازات العادم في شوط واحد 

3-ازاي السفينة بتتحرك 

ج3 - تتحرك السفينة عند تشغيل محرك السفينة الرئيسي والذي بدوره يشغل محور يتصل الى البحر بالرفاص ( يشبه المروحة من حيث مبدا عمله ) الذي يدفع المياه عند دورانه باتجاه عقارب الساعة بعيدا عن السفينة اما عند دورانه باتجاه عكس عقارب الساعه فانه يسحب المياه باتجاه عكس السفينة فتتحرك السفينة الى الخلف 

4-اية هية الريشة واية هية الدفة
ج4 - الريشة هي جزء من ثلاث او اربع او خمس او ستة ريش او شفرات مروحة الدفع للسفينة والتي تسمى الرفاص كما ذكرت اعلاه 
5-انواع تبريد المحرك وازاي

ج- يتم تبريد المحركات بالماء او بالهواء ولكن غالبا يكون تبريد المحركات بالمياه 
وساوافيك ببعض الرسوم والصور لاحقا 

راجيا لك التوفيق


----------



## selehdar (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اللة يكرمك يا باشمهندس هادي وياريت الناس كلها زيك انت انقذتني لاني انا مهندس ميكانيكا باور ومعرفش اي حلحة عن الهندسة البحرية متشكريييييييييييييييييييييييييييين جدا


----------



## HAADY (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*تصحيح لبعض الاخطاء الواردة في الرد السابق*

تكرم عينك باشمهندس selehdar وهذه الاجابات على اسئلتك حسب ما اعرف :



1-محرك السفينة اية نوعة

ج1 - محركات السفن نوعين فقط محركات رباعية الاشواط او محركات ثنائية الاشواط

2-فكرة عمل المحرك
ج2 - فكرة عمل المحرك الرباعي والثنائي :
وتكون اشواط الرباعي كما يلي
1= شوط السحب - 2 = شوط الضغط - 3 = شوط القدرة او العمل - 4 = شوط العادم او طرد الغازات وتتم دورة الرباعي الحرارية بدورتين لعمود المرفق الكرنك 
اما ثنائي الاشواط : 
فيتم السحب بطريقة الشحن الجبري بالضاغط التوربيني وكذلك الضغط في شوط واحد اما شوط القدرة يتم بعده مباشرة مرحلة طرد غازات العادم في شوط واحد وتتم دورة الثنائي بدورة واحدة لعمود المرفق الكرنك

3-ازاي السفينة بتتحرك 

ج3 - تتحرك السفينة عند تشغيل محرك السفينة الرئيسي والذي بدوره يشغل محور يتصل الى البحر بالرفاص ( يشبه المروحة من حيث مبدا عمله ) الذي يدفع المياه عند دورانه باتجاه عقارب الساعة بعيدا عن السفينة فتتحرك السفينة الى الأمام اما عند دورانه باتجاه عكس عقارب الساعه فانه يسحب المياه باتجاه عكس السفينة فتتحرك السفينة الى الخلف ويتم تغيير اتجاه تقدم السفينة بتحريك الدفة الى جهة اليمين فتغير السفينة من اتجاهها الى اليمين اما عند تحريك الدفة باتجاه اليسار فتغير السفينة من اتجاهها الى جهة اليسار 

4-اية هية الريشة واية هية الدفة
ج4 - الريشة هي جزء من ثلاث او اربع او خمس او ستة ريش او شفرات مروحة الدفع للسفينة والتي تسمى الرفاص كما ذكرت اعلاه ويتم تصنيعها حسب الحاجة منها من حيث القطر او المساحة او عدد الريش 
اما الدفة فهي عبارة عن لوح معدني ثنائي البدن مغمور خلف الرفاص يتم التحكم في اتجاهه من غرفة القيادة فيغير من اتجاه السفينة بتاثير جريان المياه المندفعة من الرفاص ومن حركة السفينة على سطح الدفة مما يؤدي الى توليد قوة تغير من اتجاه حركة السفينة 
5-انواع تبريد المحرك وازاي

ج- يتم تبريد المحركات بالماء او بالهواء ولكن غالبا يكون تبريد المحركات بالمياه عن طريق دارة مياه عذبة مغلقة ومعالجة كيميائيا لمنع التآكل والتكلس لجسم المحرك ويتم تبريد الدارة المغلقة بدارة خارجية بواسطة مياه البحر او النهر 
وساوافيك ببعض الرسوم والصور لاحقا 
كما انصحك بالعمل في احدى ترسانات السفن في السويس او بورسعيد او اسكندرية لاكتساب الخبرة الضرورية لاعمال الهندسة والمعدات البحرية 
راجيا لك التوفيق

واليك بعض الصور التوضيحية التي تشرح هذه النقاط


----------

